# Storing the 335d



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'll not be driving the car for a month and wanted to know if there are things I should/shouldn't be doing. I'm mainly concerned about the fuel and the battery. I've been looking at other forums to see what others are doing but wanted to know if anyone here stores any diesel cars for long periods of time.

The car will be sitting in the garage all the time between 40 - 50 degrees. The tank is 3/8ths full - should I fill it up to avoid condensation and microbe growth? I don't expect any issues with the DEF. Also hoping that the battery stays charged.

Any advice?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

for 1 month, fill it up and go, dont worry about it it isnt long enogh of a sit to be concerned about fuel.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd also get a battery tender to maintain the charge on the battery.

It might also be a good idea to increase your tire pressure.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> *I'd also get a battery tender to maintain the charge on the battery.*
> 
> It might also be a good idea to increase your tire pressure.


+1 on the battery tender. You could add an anti-microbial fuel additive if you are concerned about beasties in the tank, but my greatest concern would be to maintain the charge of the battery. If the tires/tyres are at correct pressure (per the owners manual), they should be fine.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

fill the tank as full as possible with quality fuel. this will prevent condensation and microbe growth.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car routinely is parked for a month plus and I do nothing special although not in weather that "cold". Heck lately my Mercedes sits even longer before getting started up and idled for 30+ minutes, it is rare I drive that car and it I probably should be worrying about the fuel in.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

Update:

The car started right away, hardly any delay whatsoever, looks like the battery was fine without using a battery tender :thumbup: 
Tires lost about a couple of psi.
Filled up the car before I left, guessing the fuel was alright. Took a long trip and got slightly low mileage. The car had a software update before I left, may just be the winter fuel but I'll update the other thread.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 6600 on mine in just over a year. It's a garage queen I guess. So I wouldn't do anything special for just a few weeks. 

HS


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn and I thought mine was a garage queen. Mine has about 13k miles on it now and owned it I think for 15 months now. Probably does not help that when I do use it that means at least 100 miles per trip.


----------

